# Brown pseudobulbs on coelogyne cristata



## OrchidIsa (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is a picture of my coelogyne cristata. For a few weeks now, there is this brown "thing", extending on the pseudobulbs. It's not humid, not squishy, not fragrant. As you can see, it seems to have start between the bulbs... Maybe some water got stuck and caused that??







What do you thing it could be?

Thanks


----------



## Stone (Nov 8, 2013)

I've seen that before in a couple of my plants. Its some kind of fungus which starts in the roots. If you don't treat it, it can kill the plant. Recommend you take the plant out, wash the roots well and soak in a good systemic fungicide. Meanwhile prepare a fresh quick drying mix while you let the plant dry off for two days. Use a different (new) pot. If you can, even remove the infected bulbs but I found If I do the above, it usually stops.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Nov 8, 2013)

OMG! Thanks Stone! I will do it right away. The only problem is that I don't have some systemic fongicide... (which one do you propose?) I don't think we have that kind of stuff here in Canada. I'm gonna try to see if I can find something usefull.

Thanks!


----------



## Stone (Nov 8, 2013)

Ask for something that treats Pythium and Phytophthora.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## abax (Nov 9, 2013)

Can you get Cleary's 3336?


----------



## OrchidIsa (Nov 9, 2013)

Eh... Yes I have some. You think it could help?


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2013)

That really looks like a pathogen of some kind, not a physiological problem. If it's bacterial, fungicide won't do a thing; but, I have no idea if it's bacterial or fungal. I've not seen that in my plants. Is it affecting only the cristata? If so....and you've got your cristata in your orchidarium, the plant may be too warm and/or too humid. Coel cristata wants to be cool and fairly dry with lower humidity from late October through January, or until blooming is done.


----------



## abax (Nov 9, 2013)

Assuming the problem is fungal, it will help stop the spread if you remove
the affected pbulbs, repot into fresh mix and keep it cooler and drier. If
the problem is bacterial, I have no idea. In any case, the Cleary's won't
hurt anything to drench after repotting.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Nov 10, 2013)

To John M: yes, it's only on the cristata, no signs of this on the other orchids. And it's not in the orchidarium, it's in the room upstairs. Just noticed that the blooming is on its way... Hope it won't abort.

I took the brown pseudobulbs off and used the Cleary before repoting in a brand new pot. I will hope for best now. Keep you posted, guys. Thanks!!


----------



## John M (Nov 10, 2013)

Since it's not in the orchidarium, I'm really surprised that you're having this issue. Have you been painting or doing something with chemicals lately? What about Ethylene gas (as from ripening fruit), or a very small natural gas or propane gas leak? Don't get alarmed....I'm really trying to think "out of the box" here.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Nov 10, 2013)

No, no painting, no chemicals, no fruit near the plants and no propane or gas.

All I can see is that the problem came from the water... Yes, it's rain water but still. The pseudobulbs are all bounded to the others and maybe some of the water got stuck between and stagnated... causing this problem because of a pathogen/fungus or I don't know what. I water by the top so...


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 10, 2013)

My Coelogyne mossiae had this when temperature was too warm, didn't affect anything and that is the only bulb with it on a 5 bulb plant, and has been like that for over a year no problem or changes.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 11, 2013)

Ryan Young said:


> My Coelogyne mossiae had this when temperature was too warm, didn't affect anything and that is the only bulb with it on a 5 bulb plant, and has been like that for over a year no problem or changes.



That's what I think too


----------

